
Ask HN: How is Coke zero bad for you? - mav3rick
There are no free lunches in life. Zero sugar is good but what are some harmful effects of Coke zero. I didn&#x27;t say Diet Coke because Coke Zero is much closer to th real deal in taste IMO.
======
gshdg
Well, there’s some evidence that artificial sweeteners contribute more to
weight gain, metabolic disorder, and type II diabetes than sugar does (due to
biological feedback loops), and is more harmful to the gut microbiome. Then
there are all the other chemicals (phosphoric acid, iirc?) in the coke
flavoring syrup that aren’t so great for you.

------
ksaj
Carbon dioxide (what makes the bubbles) turns into carbonic acid in your
mouth, which erodes the enamel off your teeth. So that could be considered a
harmful effect of Coke Zero, although all carbonated beverages share this
potential side effect.

